# Wilson's Birthday



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson turned 5 years old last month, and this is what we got for his birthday present. And let me add that there are many, many scams going on regarding Sphynx cats. Even with all my poodle expertise, I still did not immediately identify some of the scams. Introductions were a breeze because this kitten was already well socialized with dogs. So, here's Wilson sharing a secret with Little Miss No Name, and then one of him washing her ears.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wilson!


Hello nekkid cat


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks, Twyla. Even better news is that Wilson's sire just turned 15! We hope that Wilson and Nike inherited his longevity gene.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday Wilson, what a pretty kitty you have.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Wilson ! I like your friend !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Charmed said:


> Thanks, Twyla. Even better news is that Wilson's sire just turned 15! We hope that Wilson and Nike inherited his longevity gene.


 Same here, live a long good life Wilson and Nike


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Happy birthday Wilson! Enjoy your new friend!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Wilson! That is some special birthday present you got there.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Wilson! Molly wants to help you clean Kitty ears..................the kitties around here just hiss at her and make her very puzzled that they don't want to play.....


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday!! What a cool birthday present


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Belated Birthday Wilson!

You are very special, to get a kitty for a present!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday Wilson - hope you and your birthday present both have a lovely year!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG, what a fabulous birthday gift you gave Wilson. Both are adorable. :birthday: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson thanks everyone for their birthday greetings, and he wants you to know that he has never had so many head butts from a kitty.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my word, Wilson!! You got a kitten for your birthday !!! That was a happy birthday indeed. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Wilson! I bet that kitten was a surprise


----------

